# First 6 weeks...



## esperelle (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi.

Thought some of you may like to see some pics of my latest pup. Just one pic from each of the first 6 weeks...

Week1









Week2









Week3









Week4









Week5









Week6









Helps when your a Photographer :w00t:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Just Beautiful!!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

The pup is adorable! Awesome pictures too. It's nice seeing the change as they grow.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How beautiful, and what a difference in the 1st to 2nd week. Do you have a boy or a girl ?


----------



## esperelle (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks guys.
Here's a shot of the mum, will add one of dad when I get on my other PC


----------



## esperelle (Dec 8, 2011)

Maglily said:


> How beautiful, and what a difference in the 1st to 2nd week. Do you have a boy or a girl ?


Yeah, Its incredible how fast they change !
She is a Girl.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Whoa she's lovely!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Do you you show your dogs? Do breed them to sell them or to get another show dog? The mother is incredible!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Stunning pictures. Her mom is beautiful :heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Are you Persempre Maltese? The picture you have posted is from the home page of their website:

Home - maltese

If you are Persempre Maltese -- you have some lovely dogs. If not, then we will need to remove this picture as it is copyrighted.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Are you Persempre Maltese? The picture you have posted is from the home page of their website:
> 
> Home - maltese
> 
> If you are Persempre Maltese -- you have some lovely dogs. If not, then we will need to remove this picture as it is copyrighted.


Which picture?

very cute puppies!!!!!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

The picture of the mom is on the Persempre homepage.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

LizziesMom said:


> The picture of the mom is on the Persempre homepage.


Oh thank you! I realized that after I had posted but then couldn't edit!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Are you Persempre Maltese? The picture you have posted is from the home page of their website:
> 
> Home - maltese
> 
> If you are Persempre Maltese -- you have some lovely dogs. If not, then we will need to remove this picture as it is copyrighted.


 
Good spot Lynn. :thumbsup:

Now I'm real confused, although it doesn't take much :blink:

Honestly, even on the site, it would not draw me to a breeder because a celebrity got their puppy from them. 

The picture of the Mom, is beautiful though.

I remain :blink: confused.


----------



## esperelle (Dec 8, 2011)

Just to explain the pic in question...

Persempre Maltese is my friend Carole. The Pic in question was taken by me ( i am a photographer ) and is of my dog.
The dog was bred by me using Carole's stud and was given to Carole as payment for the stud. However Carole gave the dog back to me as she could not cope at the time.
We have both owned the dog in question and I gave Carole permission to use the photo on her site.
Hope that clears things up.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am just reading Lynn's post! wow. spot on, Lynn


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

esperelle said:


> Just to explain the pic in question...
> Persempre Maltese is my friend Carole. The Pic in question was taken by me ( i am a photographer ) and is of my dog.
> The dog was bred by me using Carole's stud *and was given to Carole as payment for the stud.* However Carole gave the dog back to me as she could not cope at the time.
> We have both owned the dog in question and I gave Carole permission to use the photo on her site.
> Hope that clears things up.


Sure is a beautiful picture of a precious maltese, but I am just still a little puzzled as while reading your introduction thread (first thread you posted in SM), I thought that it was just you


> an occasional breeder but only do it for the love of the breed.


Quote taken from your thread. Your friend's website doesn't sound like it though :blink: then @words in bold :blink: I can just imagine myself giving out my Crystal as a payment  

so who then takes and sells the puppies?


----------



## esperelle (Dec 8, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> Sure is a beautiful picture of a precious maltese, but I am just still a little puzzled as while reading your introduction thread (first thread you posted in SM), I thought that it was just you
> 
> 
> Quote taken from your thread. Your friend's website doesn't sound like it though :blink: then @words in bold :blink: I can just imagine myself giving out my Crystal as a payment
> ...


dam, this is getting silly.
I AM an occasional breeder. I am not persempre Maltese. I am esperelle maltese. I used Persempre Maltese stud on my own dog.
Persempre is a friend of mine and is a full time breeder.
Also, Giving a pup back for payment of the stud is common in England.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am not familiar with the practice of being an occasional breeder to give a dog as payment. Sure is new to me, but then I don't live in England. Wishing all pups & pup mommies/daddies well


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat -- it is not uncommon to give a puppy back to the owner of the Stud for the use of the Stud. Most of the time when this is done (in lieu of paying a stud fee), the owner of the Stud will get the pick of the litter.

It is a common practice even here in the U.S.

It is usually done when both breeders want to enhance their lines by breeding their dog and bitch together and brining in additional genes from the other breeder's gene pool.

Another example is Carina's recent litter. She gave Sheila Riley one of her puppies as a "puppy back" agreement that they had when Sheila sold a female to Carina for breeding.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kat -- it is not uncommon to give a puppy back to the owner of the Stud for the use of the Stud. Most of the time when this is done (in lieu of paying a stud fee), the owner of the Stud will get the pick of the litter.
> 
> It is a common practice even here in the U.S.
> 
> ...


Right, it is not uncommon and not 'shady', depending on what kind of breeder you are dealing with. And personally, I'm glad that Carina owed a puppy back - because now we're enjoying her at our house :thumbsup::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy -- Me too because Marina is doing a fabulous job with Carina's puppy.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

My dad has done this also.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

@10:30 AM (now as I type this) , my brain functions better than at midnight after a busy day (last midnight when I posted). I don't know why but I kept on having the thought of the maltese "mommy" (the mother maltese in the picture) being given out as a payment after she delivered the puppies, rather than giving out one of the puppies (if I am making sense). I mean, I first saw the picture of the puppies, then their mommy who delivered them. Then I read that she was given out as a payment for using the stud. In other words, it is like I let Crystal have puppies from my friend's male maltese and after she dilevered, I gave *Crystal* out as a payment 

As I re-read this whole thing again now, I realise that I did not give out Crystal but I gave out one of her girl maltese puppy (say puppy pink). Pink grows up, then I take Pink and breed her but don't give her out.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes breeders get their start by paying puppies back. It's not unusual. I just want to know if she shows her dogs like her friend does. Of course, another country might do things differently. I don't know.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> @10:30 AM (now as I type this) , my brain functions better than at midnight after a busy day (last midnight when I posted). I don't know why but I kept on having the thought of the maltese "mommy" (the mother maltese in the picture) being given out as a payment after she delivered the puppies, rather than giving out one of the puppies (if I am making sense). I mean, I first saw the picture of the puppies, then their mommy who delivered them. Then I read that she was given out as a payment for using the stud. In other words, it is like I let Crystal have puppies from my friend's male maltese and after she dilevered, I gave *Crystal* out as a payment
> 
> As I re-read this whole thing again now, I realise that I did not give out Crystal but I gave out one of her girl maltese puppy (say puppy pink). Pink grows up, then I take Pink and breed her but don't give her out.


 
I thought this is what you thought....I was reading through the posts and I was thinking I'm pretty sure Kat is thinking she was giving out a grown adult pet as payment lol which would be sad....get mom prego then give her away when she had the babies as payment for getting her pregnant in the first place...would be strange...and sad


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What beautiful pictures! You are a great photographer! I hope you also post pix of the dad---the mom is beautiful. 
My first bitch came from the UK & I love the old UK lines. My former breeder fromt he UK is now in Spain & still showing/breeding---doing a wonderful job. She has become a good friend over the years & I have learned so much from her! Vicki Herriff was also very good to me in the UK---she was a top breeder at that time. 
I look forward to more photos!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*Missy* said:


> I thought this is what you thought....I was reading through the posts and I was thinking I'm pretty sure Kat is thinking she was *giving out a grown adult pet as payment* lol which would be sad....get mom prego then give her away when she had the babies as payment for getting her pregnant in the first place...would be strange...and sad


I give you credit for understanding what I was talking about, Melissa  because even my own friends out of SM find it hard to understand my brain very late after midnight:HistericalSmiley: ... worse part is, when I wake up the next morning and learn what my brain was thinking, I realise that it was not thinking or understanding incorrectly :w00t: 

I guess what I meant to say is that I was not at my best function at sleep time. What wasn't helping also is that I honestly don't know much about "occasional" breeders' practice. I thought that they are different than show breeders. In other words, that they are more like us, pet owners, but breed from a friend's show dog. Little given information doesn't help my brain either when it is slow at functioning. What you wrote above (especially in bold) was exactly what I was thinking when I posted lastnight. I read the following explainations from Lynn & Stacy , then the whole thing again to realise that the maltese mommy was a puppy when she was given out. Not now, after she dilevered the new puppies. 

@ OP - Sorry for misunderstanding.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, please don't get frustrated. The only thing that I learned and that was this forum is how to find a reputable breeder.

I know zippo about breeding and don't ever think I will know anymore than that, so much goes into it.

Stick around and Welcome.

I do apologize, as I was a bit confused, but that's not hard to do. As I said, I truly know zero about actually breeding. The only thing I do beleive in my heart, is that folks shouldn't be breeding their pets, like me for instance. I am strictly a pet Mommy and very grateful to the reputable breeders as their is sooooooooooo much that goes into it, and we wouldn't have this darling breed, if not for them.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Wow the picture of the mom is just gorgeous!!!! Look forward to seeing the new little baby girl grow up. Please keep posting pics!!!!*


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome! Your babies are soooooooo beautiful and your photo skills are sooooo good!! I wish I can take beautiful pics of my babies like you do!! Please do post more pictures!

Btw, I hope you stick around. when the topic of ocassional breeding/hobby breeding/puppy mill comes up, it can get pretty intense in the threads because there is so much mistreatment of those poor puppies/dogs and so it triggers an emotional response. Everyone here are all very nice and caring people that get very upset when the poor dogs suffer. They dont mean any harm. 

Hello everyone, I know that you beautiful ladies are all very caring people who love your dogs very very much and hate to see other dogs suffering and being tortured. I feel the same way as you do!! I didnt know much about all these poor dogs going through all these sufferings until I came to this website. I thank you all for all the information and the community that you provide here.

I hope that new people who are not as informed could feel welcomed here rather than judged and attacked because I truely believe that feeling judged and feeling attacked does not bring about change. I believe that loving people and influencing them through education is more powerful to bring about change. I hope my comments don't make anyone upset because I just wanted to share my thoughtsbecause I care about this community with all you beautiful and wonderful people!  It would be sad if new comers miss out on this great community because of misunderstanding!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Welcome! Your babies are soooooooo beautiful and your photo skills are sooooo good!! I wish I can take beautiful pics of my babies like you do!! Please do post more pictures!
> 
> Btw, I hope you stick around. when the topic of ocassional breeding/hobby breeding/puppy mill comes up, it can get pretty intense in the threads because there is so much mistreatment of those poor puppies/dogs and so it triggers an emotional response. Everyone here are all very nice and caring people that get very upset when the poor dogs suffer. They dont mean any harm.
> 
> ...


 
I truly understand what you are saying, and that's why I posted what I did today. Trust me, if I may speak for all, it's not judging at all or attacking, I promise, it's just we have seen so much heartache, some much more than I, and much more than most, that it hits a wound, and that is what causes the reaction, not judging or attacking at all. Just a voice for the furbabies (I say that in general, not applying to this thread).


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

allheart said:


> I truly understand what you are saying, and that's why I posted what I did today. Trust me, if I may speak for all, it's not judging at all or attacking, I promise, it's just we have seen so much heartache, some much more than I, and much more than most, that it hits a wound, and that is what causes the reaction, not judging or attacking at all. Just a voice for the furbabies (I say that in general, not applying to this thread).


Hello there~. I totally understand. From seeing all the posts, I know that you and many others here have heart of gold that love their furbabies to death. I just wanted to say that our emotional response can make new comers "feel" judged and unwelcomed. I am thankful for people like you who are advocates of our precious furbabies!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Hello there~. I totally understand. From seeing all the posts, I know that you and many others here have heart of gold that love their furbabies to death. I just wanted to say that our emotional response can make new comers "feel" judged and unwelcomed. I am thankful for people like you who are advocates of our precious furbabies!!


 
You are so sweet. I do feel bad when a first time poster leaves. It's like the one with the "outside dog" I just didn't understand it and tryed as gently as I could to give her an alternative. But I still feel bad. But it's something so deep in our hearts, these precious sould, and your post, was very well meaning, and a great reminder. (hugs)


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

allheart said:


> You are so sweet. I do feel bad when a first time poster leaves. It's like the one with the "outside dog" I just didn't understand it and tryed as gently as I could to give her an alternative. But I still feel bad. But it's something so deep in our hearts, these precious sould, and your post, was very well meaning, and a great reminder. (hugs)


I know you speak out because you care so much. I hope my comments don't prevent you or others from speaking out because that wasn't my intentions at all but perhaps after we built some relationships with the new comers, the message will be better taken after they see what wonder and caring people we are!  *hugs to you and those suffering furbabies*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> I know you speak out because you care so much. I hope my comments don't prevent you or others from speaking out because that wasn't my intentions at all but perhaps after we built some relationships with the new comers, the message will be better taken after they see what wonder and caring people we are!  *hugs to you and those suffering furbabies*


 
Hugs to you as well, and you are so right, they won't hear us, unless we approach it differently. I learned alot from this fourum and for that I am grateful.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Well I would have loved to see the pictures but they are not there anymore.

Kat I had to laugh at your post when you thought she gave the mother back. I knew you were confused. But I can understand, the way she wrote it, it was confusing. I too first thought she gave the mother back but since I know that it is common practice to give a pup in place of a stud fee I thought she just wrote it the wrong way. 

I sure would have loved to see the pictures.


----------

